# which shrimp?



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

hello everyone I have 7 gallon coldwater tank with some fish in it but I am going to rehouse all the fish because I found out that al the fish need more space.Anyway I was wondering If I could put in any shrimp to replace the fish because it seems like such a waste to let the nice tank and filter go to waste.It has no lighting and artificial plants and I can't get a heater because I am already setting up a tank and stocking another.Can I add amanos?because I hear they can survive cold water and I already have 2 in my 65 litre and I love watching them aqnd red cherry shrimp look really eye catching but I think they're tropical.Anyway I appreciate any advise given



chris:fish:


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

blue crayfish.


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think the local aquatic center sells them.And I was looking more for smallv shrimp that I can make a small comunity out of.But I'll look out for blue crays because they look brilliant and I've never seen a blue shrimp before


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

blue tiger shrimp are blue, hough i don't know if they are coldwater


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Some grade A or better crystal red shrimps look really cool. The one in my avatar is a grade SS CRS. You could keep about 50 of them in that tank, but you probably couldnt afford that many. Even a few shrimp look cool.


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

50! :shock: WOW! I will get as many as I can afford.Thanks everyone!


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

usually shrimp can do in any cool water...especially red crystal shrimps...they are beautiful but expensive(like bmlbytes avatar pic,thats a SS grade because it has a stop sign like red and white on its back)


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

so there are alternatives? I like the crystals but apparently they are really un hardy.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

People say that, but it's not really true. The reason they say that is the crystal reds are almost completely inbreed. However, if you get them from a good breeder or supplier, they are fairly strong. 

If you don't mind color, crystal reds are actually just a selective breed of the bee shrimp (not to be confused with bumblebee shrimp). The bee shrimp are black and white instead of red and white and are considered more hardy.


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

I love bee shrimp! I just thought they were tropical,so could I put around 20 of them in my tank?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah I don't see why not. Get some plants for them. They like to hold on to stuff.


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

Well actually I was going for a different look to my tank,like a small pond with tanin-stained water,a leaf litter substrate and a peice of thin,bandy bogwood.I can't plant plants into the substrate.Could I still put bee shrimp in there?


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

oh and would it matter if the shrimp were in a tropical habitat,because my lfs only keep shrimp in tropical habitat


----------

